# Winter tires?



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

My house is going to be expropriated for a highway. Since they aren't giving me enough to buy an equivalent property I am moving to Mexico where house prices are much lower. I will be driving from Vancouver to central Mexico in the winter. I don't have winter tires as I can manage without them in Vancouver but to drive south I need to go through snowy mountain passes. I currently have Dunlop All Season tires which will have about 15,000 km on them. I wonder what my options are. I don't want to buy 4 winter tires but even if I did there wouldn't be room to take my almost new current ones along. Are there some kind of chains I could buy? If so would I need 4 or 2? Are there any other options?


----------



## XTrailXEawd (May 13, 2008)

*Get 4 snow tires*

Personally, I'd get 4 snow tires. I imagine you could get away with just 2, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

But then I would have to get leave behind my almost new regular tires. What about chains?


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*SNOW and GO*



dollard said:


> But then I would have to get leave behind my almost new regular tires. What about chains?


What sort of snow conditions do you anticipate encountering ?

Do you just want to get from point A to B and then not need the snows ?

I'm a believer in 4 snow tires but your case is a tad unusual.....

Generally speaking, even those of us who believe in 4 snow tires would acknowledge that one can readily get away with 4 "all-season" tires during the first winter....beyond that their usefulness becomes "questionable"...

Depending on the snow conditions that you may encounter, you might get away with your all season tires............???? and that would alleviate your quandary.

An alternative would be to purchase a set (4) of used snow tires...while that would lessen the cost factor, you still have the issue of "transporting" your Dunlops....

Do you have roof bars on your X-T ? Could your carry them up there (tied on well !!)

If no roof bars, might you invest in a set ??

Just some thoughts - trying to be helpful....

Good luck with it.

Cheers = Roger


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Roger. I just want to get from point A to B and will never need the snows again. There may be snow in 3 or 4 passes. This would be on major highways. I was wondering if my all season might be okay as they are fairly new. Also wondering if there are some kind of plastic or light metal or ? chains you can buy for use in a pinch. I don't have roof bars. I guess I could buy them and put my all seasons up there but would rather not.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*Risk Management*



dollard said:


> Thanks Roger. I just want to get from point A to B and will never need the snows again. There may be snow in 3 or 4 passes. This would be on major highways. I was wondering if my all season might be okay as they are fairly new. Also wondering if there are some kind of plastic or light metal or ? chains you can buy for use in a pinch. I don't have roof bars. I guess I could buy them and put my all seasons up there but would rather not.


Based on your one time use, IF it were me, I'd probably take some risk and have a go at it with the all seasons....

That being said, having a set of chains as a fall back position might not be a bad idea.....

Here a a few "links" (pardon the pun) that might be helpful...

Car Tire Chains and Snow Chains

Vulcan Tire Sales - Tires, Tire Chains and More... Falken - Goodyear - Pirelli - Roadmaster - Avon

Amazon.com: Thule 16mm XB16 High Quality SUV/Truck Snow Chain, Size 245 (Sold in pairs): Automotive

<center>SUV & Truck Tire Chains</center>

Additionally, if you kept them in the box and did not use them, you might even be able to return them (unused)

Cheers = Roger


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Agreed. I would not get snow tires for just 1 trip. If you do encounter snow just take it easy. Millions of people "get by" with all-seasons and most don't have the benfit of AWD like you do. I'm all for safety but you have to be practical too.


----------



## dollard (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I will pass on the snow tires and maybe get chains. I've never had all season tires before so wasn't sure if they might do.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

What? Never had all-seasons? You sure about that?
Chains: Be careful. It's illegal to use them on many roads. Check your area first.


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

just borrow this thread. this is my first time to put on winter tyre, as this coming winter will be my first winter driving to work, in stead of public transport (i actually love GO train during winter)

i just bought 4 set of winter tyre from costco, just follow the size of OEM tyre site, 215/65/r16, is this the correct size?? 

my local costco does not have rim for xtrail (mine is 06 XE), where you guys getting the rim in great toronto area? 

thanks for input.....will be much appreciated.


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

any one kind enough to offer some hint? thanks



giantpanda77 said:


> just borrow this thread. this is my first time to put on winter tyre, as this coming winter will be my first winter driving to work, in stead of public transport (i actually love GO train during winter)
> 
> i just bought 4 set of winter tyre from costco, just follow the size of OEM tyre site, 215/65/r16, is this the correct size??
> 
> ...


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

giantpanda77 said:


> just borrow this thread. this is my first time to put on winter tyre, as this coming winter will be my first winter driving to work, in stead of public transport (i actually love GO train during winter)
> 
> i just bought 4 set of winter tyre from costco, just follow the size of OEM tyre site, 215/65/r16, is this the correct size??
> 
> ...


Size is correct for 16" wheels.
If you are looking for steel rims then I found that dealer was better for me.
However, if you are interested in a second set of Mags I have one available. pm if interested. (FS: Mag 16" x 6.5" (5x114.3 bolting) - MONTREALRACING)


----------

